# Not A Good Day.



## ogberi

got a call from my brother today.  Haven't spoken to him in a decade.
My mom died this morning.

My head just isn't right  at this moment. I'm just gonna lurk for a bit.


----------



## JimDawson

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

sorry to hear about the bad news, may she rest in peace.


----------



## jpfabricator

My prayers go out to you and your family. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Dave Smith

our prayers are with you and your family with your loss---Dave and Norma


----------



## mcostello

Prayers gladly sent, would making chips help You? Helps Me.


----------



## kvt

condolences on your loss,   We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## ogberi

Thank you, everyone. This has not been easy.  I never got to say goodbye, or let her know that I still loved her, and that is what hurts the most.  

Please, call your loved ones.  Tell them you love them.  I missed that chance.  Now I would give anything for a thirty second phone call.    

You get no second chances with this.  Don't screw up like I have.


----------



## fixit

ogberi said:


> got a call from my brother today.  Haven't spoken to him in a decade.
> My mom died this morning.
> 
> My head just isn't right  at this moment. I'm just gonna lurk for a bit.




Sorry for your loss


----------



## Mark in Indiana

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## churchjw

Sorry for your loss.  Nothing makes it easier.


----------



## Firestopper

Peace be with you and may your mom RIP. 
Call your brother.


----------



## ogberi

Thank you, everybody.  I've spent quite a bit of time in the shop, just piddling with small things.  Finished the spindle for my toolpost grinder, but bored the bearing recess in the housing too large.  Forgot to measure three times.  My wife has been nothing short of amazing in helping me deal with this.  She's given me the time and space to get things sorted in my head, and knows just when I need her.  
We spent several hours with my brother and his wife on Sunday.  Both of us have changed, a lot.  We can't get back the time we lost, but the things that drove us apart have been forgiven, and we're slowly connecting again.   

Honestly, there is no way to sugar coat this.  I didn't talk to my mom for many, many years.  I made no effort to keep track of her. That's all on me.  Understandably, her family thinks very little of me.  I left a lot of things unsaid, I really hurt my mom's feelings, and she hated that my brother and I weren't talking.  I never got to say goodbye to her.  That is my fault, and I accept that.  

But, I know she'd be happy that my brother and I are talking again.  Some good has come out of this.


----------



## ogberi

Sometimes life isn't happy just to sucker punch you in the face.  Sometimes it'll kick you in the nuts when you're already down.  

My dad has been diagnosed with AL Amyloidosis.  The doctors put him on chemo for it, but his blood protein levels didn't drop appreciably, and he had a bad reaction to the chemo.  911 ride back to the hospital for another 5 days.  

He's been taken off chemo and put on a pain management regime.  The VA is assigning a home care nurse and moving some equipment into their house to help my stepmom take care of him.  His liver is about shot, his kidneys are barely functioning, and the crap has settled into his heart and lungs.  The doctors are now focusing on quality of life.  Quantity isn't an option. 

He was fine 2 months ago.  

Now it's simply the waiting game.  I'm flying out to California in the next few days.  Not sure how long I'll be there, or when I'll have to fly back out on a last minute flight. 

First my mom died, now my dad is dying.  I can honestly say that the last two months have been the sh!##!est of my entire life.  I'm thankful for my wife.  She's doing an amazing job of helping me keep it together and getting through all this.  I won't be in the shop for awhile.  I don't trust myself not to make a stupid mistake while distracted.  

This just sucks, and there's not a damn thing I can do about it.


----------



## Mark_f

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Firestopper

Thinking and praying for you and your family.


----------



## Dave Smith

when problems are hitting you there is something you can do about it---just turn them over to the Lord and be at peace---He can handle what we can't---our prayers are with you and your family---Dave


----------



## francist

So sorry, ogberi. 

Yup, sometimes it does just suck, no two ways about it. You're doing the right thing though. Take the down time, you need it more than you think. And make the peace now with your kin when you can. All of a sudden, it'll be too late.

-frank


----------



## jpfabricator

Whats happening to you is terrible. Im very sorry for the emotional trauma you and your family are going through. My prayers go out to you.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Uglydog

Thank you for the reminder.
Call your brother. 
Whatever happened, whenever it happened, however legit it was, as you know, it just isn't worth holding on to.

Thank you for the reminder.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ogberi

An update - I flew into CA on the 27th, been either at the hospital or eating/napping since. Butting heads with my stepmom, but that's set aside for my dad's sake. Now it's just waiting.  The doctors and nurses keep him comfortable, and he's on dialysis because his kidneys and liver have completely failed.  The cancer is in his heart, but by some small miracle it's not in his brain.  When he's not sleeping he's lucid, and that's wonderful.  This stuff is aggressive as hell, and I knew he was terminal when I flew out.

My brother supports me, even if he disagrees with me. All of the old hurts are forgiven, forgotten, and buried.  My dad actually cried at the picture of my brother and I together.  

My dad knows his days are short, short numbered.  He may be doped up, but he isn't dumb. We're making the most we can with what time is left.  For now, I'm going to stuff some food down my neck and get some sleep.  This board has been a great distraction in the wee hours of the morning while he sleeps, and I appreciate all the replies.   
My brother and I, all the past behind us.  I'm the skinny guy with the beard.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i wish you all the best in a difficult time.


----------



## Sandia

The Lord works in mysterious ways. Wish you and your brother the best.


----------



## Uglydog

You are a brave man. Thank you for telling us as it challenges all of us to be equally brave.
God bless.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm

Hurt between family members always runs deep... too deep.  It is very difficult to put the past and the hurt behind ourselves and move on. I am glad that you and your brother have made that most important step. My condolences on the loss of your mom, and I hope that your remaining days with your dad are the very best.


----------



## ogberi

I've beet back in Florida since late Thursday night.  I got the call this evening just before 8 that my dad died this afternoon.   

And found out two hours prior to the call that my wife of 12 years is leaving me.  

ain't mondays grand?


----------



## Firestopper

Damn brother, I'm speechless....


----------



## jpfabricator

firestopper said:


> Damn brother, I'm speechless....



X2

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby

X3 -- Monday is a bad day of the week no matter what day it falls on. You have run into some very tough time my friend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ogberi

On Friday evening, my wife and I sat down to decide the fate of our marriage.   

I let her know that I didn't want this to end, to be over.  I would never tell her that she can't go.  I've told her 'No' very, very few times in the past twelve years.  I know the both of us have made mistakes in this, and that both of us share equal blame.  I can now more clearly see my faults and failings, and we've both been honest with each other, as painful as it was.  But where I am now, I could not take a separation.  I made it clear that I was willing to work on the marriage if she stayed, but that if she chose to leave, it would be over.  

She chose to leave.   I can understand and accept that.  We both still care about each other.  This divorce is amicable, and neither of us is out to hurt the other any more than we already have.  There will be no lawyers, no mediation, nothing of that sort.  It hurts, and it's painful, but it simply is the way it has to be.    

She took a transfer out of state.  She wants me to have the house, because she knows how hard we've worked to get where we are.  I honestly don't know if I'll be able to afford to keep it.  We're splitting up the equity and debt equally.  She doesn't want me to loose everything, and I want her to be financially secure to start over again.   We'll be selling a lot of things, trying to get rid of as much shared debt as we can.   

The timing is horrible.  I lost my mother on June 25th, my father on August 10th, and now my wife. My world is shattered, and I can't even find words to describe how heavy this burden is.  This divorce knocks out the last of the foundations I had.  

I am not the same person I was at the beginning of June.  I will not be the same person ever again, and I do not know how this will change me.  I'm terrified. 

I am broken.  But not destroyed, not hopeless, and not giving up.

My life is in shambles.  Most everything I truly cared about is gone, or leaving.  Loosing my parents, and this divorce has hurt more than I ever knew I could hurt.  There is nothing left but pieces.  But, as much as it pains me, I talked to my wife, and we made our decision.  At least now, I have a tiny bare spot to begin rebuilding my life.   It is cold, miserable comfort.  But it is solid ground, and it belongs to nobody but me.  

I know I am strong enough to get through this, and despite everything, I refuse to give up on myself.  I'm not proud of the person I am now, and I am not happy with the person I have become.  There is a lot that I have to change, and it won't be easy or quick.  

But I now have a small measure of peace, some of the uncertainty is gone.  Things will get worse before they get better, and I have no idea what the future holds.  At least now, I can grieve for my parents, for our marriage, and begin putting my life back together.  

Some of you might wonder why I post this, where world + dog can see it.  Some people may not care, or have a good chuckle at my misfortune.  There's all kinds in the world.  Some of you have been where I am, or close to it.  You know what I'm going through. 

I post this because I hope it helps someone who's having a tough time.  Knowing that others have gone through similar and gotten through it helps.  It isn't the end of the world, it only feels like it.


----------



## Mark_f

This really sucks. I understand somewhat what you are going through. I have been very ill with health problems lately and my significant other of sixteen years has decided to leave me also. We will get through these dark times. And I am fortunate to have friends who care and that makes me feel better. Hang in there.


----------



## JimDawson

I don't even know what to say to either of you.  Be strong and remember you have friends here.


----------



## jpfabricator

Im speachless, but still praying.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## RJSakowski

Having gone through a divorce and losing both parents within a month of each other, I can empathize.  I know it's a small consolation, but knowing that your father is again at peace has to give some comfort.  
As far as the separation goes, I can only say that, at least in my situation, things got better for me.  Had I not gone through all of that trauma, I would not have met my current wife.
As you move past these trying times, I wish you well.

Bob


----------



## cvairwerks

ogberi: I would not say that you are broken....more like windwhipped. You have a reasonably clear head, though a wounded heart and spirit. Your life path has been shifted, but you are looking in the forward  direction and and not completely to the past.  The way forward is currently obscured, but as the days go by and you make the changes you need to make, the way will become clearer.
If you were truly broken, you would have talked about giving up and not looking forward, not having any hope. It's definitely been a tough year on you.


----------



## Dave Smith

I don't wonder why you post your current situation and many problems on this site----you know that we are all your caring friends and are concerned not just about your shop problems but also your personable concerns----there is a lot of strength in the comments of all our members and we all care about each other----we are all praying for your strength in dealing with all that life has heaped upon you and for God's help in getting through it and moving on steadfastly---we all know that later we will be back to just shop problems again---they are a little easier to help solve------Dave


----------



## Firestopper

Well said Mr. Smith. One day at a time as time heals all wounds. I wish you all nothing but the best.


----------



## David S

Ogberi, I wish I knew your real name.

I can sense your hurt big time.  You have had more "unfairness" than anyone should be subjected to.  However it has happened, and how you go forward will determine how quickly you can build your life and be at peace again.

While I can't relate to having any family problems that would cause me any regret, 40 years ago my wife and I did have some marital issues.  Bottom line we had to determine if we wanted to try and work it out, or take our separate ways.  We decided we wanted to figure it out.  Best decision we have ever made.

Now I I understand that this doesn't work out for everyone for whatever reason.

I noticed that there are various members on this thread that are sending you their prayers.  I am not an Evangelist and don't want to violate any forum rules.

However I do have a very close friend that is a man of faith much more than I.  We meet once a month to discuss things that often lead to various topics that religious leaders are dealing with in the 21st century.

He is a leader for some Men's groups that attempts to help men with all sorts of issues to deal with, and he gives spiritual as well as civil counselling. 

I guess what I am saying is that depending on your faith and or  depth of faith, there are other avenues to get some support.

Bottom line is that with the right support I feel you can get back on your feet, and look forward to a happy life again.

I send my prayers.

David


----------



## brino

ogberi,

I just found this thread, and I know it's late, but I just had to respond.

I do understand why you are pouring your heart out here. Although I do NOT keep a regular journal or diary in times of stress I've always found writing things down helped me "process" them. Often they were just draft emails that were never sent to anyone.



ogberi said:


> The timing is horrible. I lost my mother on June 25th, my father on August 10th, and now my wife. My world is shattered, and I can't even find words to describe how heavy this burden is. This divorce knocks out the last of the foundations I had.
> 
> I am not the same person I was at the beginning of June. I will not be the same person ever again, and I do not know how this will change me. I'm terrified.
> 
> I am broken. But not destroyed, not hopeless, and not giving up.



You are hurting and rightly so, that is a lot to bear and in a very short time.
However, your strength is showing thru already.
It will be a journey, but you can get thru it.
It is obvious that many people here do truly care.

Feel free to PM me if you ever need to "talk".

-brino


----------



## ogberi

The world rolls on.  The sun rises, the sun sets, regardless of what happens to me. All I can do is smile, bear it, and struggle on. 

The divorce is definite.  We're splitting up our assets, dividing things, and getting it all divided in half.   I should be able to afford to keep the house, though it will be rough.  No new toys for a while.   

What I can say, is that this whole mess, loosing my mom and dad in two months, loosing my wife of 12 years, and all that goes along with it....

I can take this.  Bring it.   I absolutely refuse to be broken.  Hurt, yes.  Staggering... I'm on my gut sucking wind, but I am not broken.  At some point, I'll meet Murphy... And it'll be an ass beating that leaves the innocent bystanders bruised, broken, and bewildered.   Murphy and I, we have some things to settle.  And it won't be pretty.  Murphy better call ahead for an ambulance, because he's gonna need one.  I intend to show him the meaning of 'unfair.'  With lots of brunt force trauma.  A 10 lb sledge hammer will do for starters, and it'll get nastier from there.  I got a brick in a sock with his name engraved in it, and I won't stop until it's firmly embossed in his forehead.  Murphy, call your buddies, you're gonna need 'em.  

This isn't what I want, but it's what we realize is best for the both of us.   I'm not a hard person to make happy, I don't want that much out of life.  But I'm not happy, and that is one of the issues.   This whole mess is amicable, there's no lawyers, no mediators, nothing like that.   We're going our own ways, which are separate.  We still care about each other, but neither of us can go on like this. 

For now, and for awhile, I'll simply be existing.  I know my shop will be a refuge, somewhere I can go to chase zeroes and forget what I've lost.   

I know I'll be happy again, eventually.  Hopefully, this is my first, last, and only divorce.   

Yeah, I'm depressed.  I'll get over it.   After all, life goes on.   

Just don't expect me to be terribly happy about it for awhile.   Take it or leave it, like it or hate it, this is how I feel.  Writing it down and throwing it out amongst the other people in the world helps me to get my head straight, helps me to get it off my chest.    

Mods, feel free to delete this if you want.  I feel better no matter what.  And, I promise I'll post some relevant material soon.


----------



## Terrywerm

Ogberi, I feel for you. I cannot say that I know what you are going through, but I can certainly understand how writing down and sharing what is on your mind can be great therapy. Hang in there, these hardships shall pass, but will leave an everlasting impression on you. We're here to listen and to provide encouragement when it is needed. The only advice that I can give is to keep up the strong positive outlook as it will be a big part of getting through it all.


----------



## mws

My sincere condolences on your loss and troubles.  I've found that the best way to soothe your soul is to put 110% effort into soothing the pain of others around you. You'd be surprised how so much of that effort comes back to you, and has lasting benefits thereafter.


----------



## ogberi

Hi All,

An update. 

It's now several months later, and a lot has changed. 

Everything has been divided up, my wife has moved out, and we'll be filing the dissolution of marriage papers right after the first of the year.  It's easier for the both of us to get a day off to take care of that after the year end (during which I work insanely long days), plus it greatly simplifies doing our taxes for the last time. 

I want to stress that this is an amicable divorce.  Neither of us are angry, or spiteful, or hate the other.  We just realize and accept that this marriage is broken: it doesn't work anymore.  It is in our best interests to split up and go our separate ways before we do end up hating each other. 

The good news is that I've gotten my head on straighter, gotten my finances in order, and I'll be able to keep the house.  Money will be a bit tight, and my hobby budget is nearly non-existent, but I still have my home, my shop, and I've always been a good scrounger. 

The bad news is that I remembered why I didn't talk to my brother for all those years.  He and his wife are not pleasant people.  I can't say much more than that without setting off into a rant, which won't do anybody much good.  For me, the breaking point was when my brother told me, "You need to find you balls, and kick that ***** out.  She wants to leave?  Fine.  Throw all her personal **** in the driveway, change the locks, and clear the codes on the garage door opener.  Then lawyer up."

Really?  I know exactly where mine are, thank you very much.  Aside from the fact that she has a legal right to be here, following his 'advice' is a sure-fire way to turn this uncomfortable, but amicable divorce into a nasty crapstorm of vitriol and spite.  At which point, I would most assuredly loose the house, probably have to sell the contents of my workshop (to pay for a lawyer), and at the end, we'd *BOTH* end up with nothing while those sub-human divorce lawyers chuckle all the way to the bank. 

Yeah.  Sounds like *real* good advice to me.   

Instead, she stayed here until she was able to find somewhere to live, we got our finances in order, took care of dividing everything up, and got 13 years worth of intermingled bills, accounts, and whatnot separated.  Her plans changed drastically, as her supervisor denied three out of state transfers, and she finally ended up getting a transfer to another office close to where she lives now.  I'm glad she's out of that office, as some of her cow-orkers are nasty, vicious people.  There are two or three I absolutely can't tolerate, and it's hard to be civil the few times I've been around them.  

As far as how I'm doing, I'm okay.  It's definitely strange and weird to come home to an empty (as in nobody and no pets, I still have 1/2 the furniture) home.  I still have the chickens, but those don't really qualify as 'pets'.  I've been cleaning and re-arranging the house, because I need the change.  Working on building new routines, because I find routines comforting.  I don't freak out if my routines get messed up, but I do like them to get back to normal as soon as possible.  

This being the first weekend she's not here, I realized that one of my normal routines is the weekly Saturday Honey-Do list.  I always have my own things to do, in addition to those.  It'll be weird tomorrow morning to get up and not have her to-do list in my head.  

I think this weekend I'll light up the firepit and tote a 6pack out there, along with a good cigar.  Now that I have time and space to myself, I can start to get my life back together.  It's still a fair wreck right now, but at least the foundation is laid and I can start over again.   

And for those that have asked, my name is Shad.   Nice to meet you.


----------



## brino

Shad, 
It is very nice to meet you, too. I am glad to hear you're okay.
Thanks for the update, because I have thought of you and this thread in the mean time.
You are one very strong-willed character.

Things will settle down into a "new normal", different than ever before, but you obviously have NOT lost yourself.
I am glad you can keep the house and workshop, that'll provide you some therapy.
I am sure there are a number of projects you can do with stuff already in hand, and your scrounging abilities will get a good work out.

You sound stronger than I think I could be under the circumstances, and I am certainly no counselor, but the offer is still there to connect by PM if you ever need to "talk".

Stay strong and keep machining!
-brino


----------



## timvercoe

Family stuff, it's hard, it's complicated.  My ex wife asked me to be her primary care giver when she was diagnosed with cancer.  It was one of the hardest, and most meaningful things I have ever done.  My hobby machine shop was still in her garage...............I would escape there to deal with the challenge of watching her die.  I feel your loss and wish you the best and speedy recovery......................Tim


----------



## Mark_f

Shad,

  It is amazing , the similarity in our situations. I had posted earlier in this thread that my significant other of sixteen years blindsides me by telling me she was leaving me. I had no idea anything was wrong at the time. As hard as it is, I sat and watched her go out on dates and overheard her talking to new prospective boyfriends on the phone. It was like sticking a knife in my heart but we both own the home and live in it together but with our own separate bedrooms. We are separating amicably, going to divide everything, and I will get to keep the home. We are still friends, I keep my feelings to myself. She tries to tell me everything not realizing the pain she is causing me . She met a really nice guy that seems to love her. I met him ( he has no idea he is replacing me). Well, last week she moved out to be with him. I helped her pack and we talked like the friends we always have been. I did tell her new boyfriend that if he ever hurts her , I will put him in the hospital. It was hard not to beg her to stay and start over. All I want is for her to be happy. The first night alone was spent crying and wondering what happened and why. It has been about three days and I am trying to put my life together. I choose to remain alone because at 64 with all my health problems , no one is going to want me anyway. I had another mini stroke last night and realized there is no one to tell. I would never call her because she would be right here checking on me. ( she moved 4 hours away). The doctors say I can't live alone, but I don't give a crap about their opinion. I haven't been in my shop in over a week, but may try today . My family hated her ( I don't know why) and her family hated me ( I do know why) so for sixteen years, I turned my back to everyone and it was her and me against the world for 16 years. Yesterday , I realized what alone is really like. Fortunately I have my little Yorkie that absolutely worships me and two poodles she left behind with me. I spent yesterday rearranging the house to my liking so that I don't see her everywhere I look. I don't know what is coming. I will try to hit it head on though. I am trying to get into a new routine. It will be rough but the house will be paid off in 16 months, then life will be easier. The mini strokes are getting more often. They happen two or three times a month now instead of every few months. They did tests but found nothing.
( there is nothing going on when they do the tests though).
      Even though I haven't been building any projects for a while on here, I still try to get on here everyday to see what everyone is doing. It makes me feel better.

Mark


----------



## ogberi

Hi Mark, what's important to realize is that when your significant other stops putting you first, it's time to put yourself first.  Asking her to stay would only result in you taking over the knife twisting duties yourself.  The right thing to do is seldom the fastest, most comfortable, and easiest.  It does get easier, and as hollow as it sounds, we aren't the first, nor shall we be the last, to go through this.  We both got lucky in that it was amicable with the significant others.  Either or both of us could have ended up having to move, or handing ill-deserved money to lawyers and the courts to let them force an agreement.  As it is, that wasn't necessary for us.  +1 on rearranging the house.  it's your home now, so you can do with it as you see fit.  As for being alone, well, it's a necessary part of being single, and it gives time to heal.  I've taken one hell of an emotional beating these last six months, and some of the scars are still raw.  But don't question the decision to let her leave.  As soon as she decided that, your primary responsibility became looking out for yourself.  Rather than making things difficult, we both worked our situations out amicably.  But it's final.  It is over.  No matter if my wife calls up blubbering that she made a mistake, that she isn't happy, that she realizes she threw away someone who cared so much about her and wanted her to be happy, and all the things we've worked for.  She knows this, I told her that if she wanted to be separated, it meant divorce.  And that if she did leave, it was over. She decided to leave.
And I will stand by that.  I spent far too many years being treated as a roommate instead of a husband, and I will not put myself back in that situation simply because it's familiar and comfortable. Heck, as crappy as things have been for me, they can only get better.   That's the best thing about breaking the shovel after hitting rock bottom and starting to dig.  It means it's time to start climbing. 

As far as your health issues and dating, don't let 'em stop you.  Everybody has the right to be happy, regardless of health.  Not trying to sound morbid, but all of our days are numbered.  We each only get a finite number of them, and the fewer we have, the less we should waste being unhappy.   Take time to get your head in order, look after yourself first.  Then start hitting up you friends to set you up with someone nice.  Go to Bingo night and see what happens.  Heck, you can even look online, but remember the five rules of online dating (coming from a Network and Systems Administrator and IT professional who knows a few things about security and the internet):

#1- NEVER SEND THEM MONEY!
#2- NEVER SEND THEM MONEY!
#3- NEVER SEND THEM MONEY!
#4- NEVER SEND THEM MONEY!
#5- NEVER SEND THEM MONEY!

No matter  what the sob story, no matter if they're going to 'lose their house, their kids, etc, etc'.  What starts off as a few bucks ends up to be tons of money, and it's rarely reported as a crime because the victims are too ashamed to do so.  It's extremely common, and some of them can be quite convincing.  They are perfectly happy to take months to work the scam, because to them, 'Hey, free money!".  Not saying that all women on the 'net are like that, but it's a darn common thing to happen, and single, lonely guys are vulnerable to it, just as are single, lonely women.  Be *very* wary if they don't live locally, and start hitting you up for money to move.  That's one of the most common angles of the scams.   Not trying to put a damper on you, nor to scare you, but you're a friend, and I watch out for my friends.  I had a buddy get hit with this sort of scam, and thankfully he only lost a couple of grand (which he couldn't afford) before he realized I was trying to help him.  He didn't report it, either, because he was ashamed.  Anyway, keep that in mind if you go online dating.  

So remember that at this point, just like me, your #1 priority is to look after yourself.  It's fine to help, but she made her decision, you chose to let her go so she could try to be happy, and if she finds the grass really wasn't greener, well, that's too bad because that's what she chose.  Don't give her the chance to hurt you again.  

And now, it's time to go muck out the chicken coop. Not the most enjoyable job, but it does give one time to contemplate things.   Like how a chicken gets poop on the ceiling.....  how is that even possible?!?!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Shad,
nice to meet you as well!
realize this, 
any happiness that you will ever receive, will not come from outside yourself.

i applaud your soul bearing, the simple act will be the best foundation on which to build future success from.

When you are enjoying the 6 pack, without the honey doo's 

Hoist one for your friends, i'll hoist one back to you!
Zum Wohl!


----------



## ogberi

A guinness, a Hav-a-Tampa Jewel Sweet, and the foundation of a nice fire. Got some music on my tablet, and a comfy chair by the fire.  No mosquitoes.  All my chores are done, and it's time to relax and think about nothing.


----------



## brino

Shad, It sounds more like you are the supporter rather than one in need of support. More of your personal strength showing thru.

Mark, I hope you can manage to get out to your shop soon. Even if you have no new projects to post your experience is much appreciated here.

-brino


----------



## wawoodman

You guys all amaze me with your strength and resilience. I wish I had friends like this, through my divorce and heart attack.

Just remember that the Good Book (whichever one you read) says, "it came to pass..."

Nowhere does it say, "it came to stay."

Just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Firestopper

Hey Shad,

 Glad things are working out for you brother. If you can swing it, find yourself a nice dog. I love dogs more than many people walking the streets, but a good Dog is is a real treat and  true friend. 
Happy Holidays Shad.
Paco


----------



## kvt

Shad and Mark,  you have friends here that will be here to listen any time you need,   First thing is to take care of you.   
Mark,  One thing is possibly find a good person that can rent a room from you or something, if need be,  that way you are not alone.  or get one of those life alert of something of that manner.     That way there is someone to get hold of in the event of a big problem.  
I know what it is like to be out of the shop and not able to do much.   Even with a tight budget,  Think of the little things you can do and make,   A spare old piece of bare, some bolts and plat,   and you havea  small cannon,   I did it, and it took me a while, but it did get done.  
And Dogs,  hay they can tell when something is not right, and stick by you,   My recent problems and the dog stuck by my side even started before I really felt that sick.  
Both Just hang in there.  
Ken


----------

